# Kitless Pen Book



## Russ Hewitt (Jun 14, 2022)

I have been turning for a while and want to move up to witless pens.  Is there a comprehensive book on the subject?  If no book, what is the best learning resource that follows a logical path?  Everything I read online seems to be fragmented and disjointed.  TIA. Russ


----------



## PatrickR (Jun 14, 2022)

start here





						Beaufort Ink - An introduction to custom pen making
					

An introduction to custom pen making




					www.beaufortink.co.uk
				



also
the pen turner’s bible by Richard kleinhenz


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 14, 2022)

There are a few guys who have youtube videos outlining the process.  Search kitless or Bespoke pen making. Here are a few to get you started.
Steve 4948
RJB Woodturner
Jim Hinze
Stephen from Just Turning








						How to make a kitless pen
					

The aim of this page is to help aspiring pen makers in their own journey to making pens. Why am I doing this? Why am I inviting competition into an industry which I am just breaking into? The answe…




					denspens.shop
				



Lots of info here in the library.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## showcaser (Jun 14, 2022)

This might help you also


			https://www.youtube.com/c/RJBWoodTurner/search?query=kitless


----------



## MedWoodWorx (Jun 14, 2022)

I think that rjb's utube channel is the best channel dedicated to penturning. Besides kitless penmaking you will also improve your kit penmaking skills, loads of tips and advice.


----------



## Valleyboy (Jun 14, 2022)

I used the Beaufort Ink information mentioned above when I was starting and I would highly recommend it.

Cheers
Ash


----------



## Penchant 4 (Jun 14, 2022)

There is a weekend workshop at Marc Adams School of Woodworking, 16-17 July.  The instructor will be Barry Gross, and the subject is Making a Kitless Pen.  More information is available at this link  https://www.marcadams.com/product/making-a-kitless-pen-with-barry-gross/

I am not compensated for this 'plug'.  I have taken six workshops with Barry at Marc Adams; and recommend him and the school highly.


----------



## JamesC (Jun 14, 2022)

Russ Hewitt said:


> I have been turning for a while and want to move up to witless pens.  Is there a comprehensive book on the subject?  If no book, what is the best learning resource that follows a logical path?  Everything I read online seems to be fragmented and disjointed.  TIA. Russ


I’m with you Russ! Started this a few months ago after struggling through the you tube videos and reading everything I could find. Then I went out to the shop and just started trying to make all of the parts. After countless failures I started getting closer to a complete pen. That’s when some of the things I had read started to click. Like cheap eBay taps and dies don’t work and .025 mm is a lot. All I can say is the guys on this forum are the greatest. Huge help as I continue to struggle.
Good luck ..
Jim


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 14, 2022)

Barry will also be the featured demonstrator for the pen turning room at SWAT. SWAT, the SouthWest Association of Turners' symposium in Waco, TX is held at the end of August. Check out SWAT at swaturners.org
I hope to see and meet some of our IAP members.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## MedWoodWorx (Jun 15, 2022)

its_virgil said:


> Barry will also be the featured demonstrator for the pen turning room at SWAT. SWAT, the SouthWest Association of Turners' symposium in Waco, TX is held at the end of August. Check out SWAT at swaturners.org
> I hope to see and meet some of our IAP members.


i hope that a podcast or something similar to be uploaded for overseas penturners. Besides that i noticed that most kitless/bespoke pens are made on a metal lathe. I suppose it takes a super steady hand to turn true round shapes (?).


----------



## Penchant 4 (Jun 15, 2022)

MedWoodWorx said:


> i hope that a podcast or something similar to be uploaded for overseas penturners. Besides that i noticed that most kitless/bespoke pens are made on a metal lathe. I suppose it takes a super steady hand to turn true round shapes (?).


Cannot speak to the podcast.  However, many (and I do not know actual numbers, or if research on actual numbers exists) make kitless/bespoke pens on wood lathes; myself among them.  A machinist/engine/metal working lathe _probably_ makes it easier as it definitely makes hitting and repeating dimensions easier...assuming it has accurate indexes or DRO.

Would personally love to have one; but it is not fiscally possible under the current economic situation.  Someday, maybe...


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 15, 2022)

MedWoodWorx said:


> I hope that a podcast or something similar to be uploaded for overseas penturners. Besides that i noticed that most kitless/bespoke pens are made on a metal lathe. I suppose it takes a super steady hand to turn true round shapes (?).


You Tube is a good source.
These pens were made on my wood lathe...Powermatic 3520B.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## MedWoodWorx (Jun 15, 2022)

its_virgil said:


> You Tube is a good source.
> These pens were made on my wood lathe...Powermatic 3520B.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don
> ...


Yea, couldn't agree more, do you have a utube chanel? Great work, love the schematics. Cheers


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 15, 2022)

MedWoodWorx said:


> Yea, couldn't agree more, do you have a utube chanel? Great work, love the schematics. Cheers


Thanks. I do not have a youtube channel.


----------



## anthonyd (Jul 14, 2022)

Hi Russ,
The Pen Turners Bible has 13 detailed pages dedicated to kitless pens. See the link below.

https://www.amazon.com/Pen-Turners-...36980&sprefix=pen+turners+bible,aps,78&sr=8-1


----------



## target64 (Jul 16, 2022)

Penchant 4 said:


> There is a weekend workshop at Marc Adams School of Woodworking, 16-17 July.  The instructor will be Barry Gross, and the subject is Making a Kitless Pen.  More information is available at this link  https://www.marcadams.com/product/making-a-kitless-pen-with-barry-gross/
> 
> I am not compensated for this 'plug'.  I have taken six workshops with Barry at Marc Adams; and recommend him and the school highly.


I am attending that class this weekend. Should be interesting.


----------



## Penchant 4 (Jul 16, 2022)

target64 said:


> I am attending that class this weekend. Should be interesting.


By coincidence, so am I.  At the first lathe on the right as you come into the lathe room.  Say hello.


----------



## target64 (Jul 16, 2022)

Ok next to last lathe on same side
Dominic


----------



## Penchant 4 (Jul 17, 2022)

target64 said:


> Ok next to last lathe on same side
> Dominic


Great meeting you!  Happy turning, now that you are back into it!

Bill


----------



## target64 (Jul 17, 2022)

Well class was enjoyable. I learned a lot and plan to move forward with this. This is my class pen it is not great but a solid start.


----------



## target64 (Jul 17, 2022)

Those few pieces sure take a lot of work


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 19, 2022)

MedWoodWorx said:


> i hope that a podcast or something similar to be uploaded for overseas penturners. Besides that i noticed that most kitless/bespoke pens are made on a metal lathe. I suppose it takes a super steady hand to turn true round shapes (?).


No podcast but the *symposium handbook* with demonstrator handouts is available online to download. Barry Gross' demo handout is very detailed. There are two other pen demonstrations also, by Jason Rose and Chad Schimmel. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## MedWoodWorx (Aug 19, 2022)

its_virgil said:


> No podcast but the *symposium handbook* with demonstrator handouts is available online to download. Barry Gross' demo handout is very detailed. There are two other pen demonstrations also, by Jason Rose and Chad Schimmel.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don


that's a great handbook indicative of a very well organised symposium;bravo to all of you who helped and participated.


----------



## Penultimate (Aug 20, 2022)

_As the Pen Turns_ is a podcast about pen making. It’s hosted by 3 pen makers, Brad from Mythic Pens, Jason from jasonneil pen works and Jonathan Brooks from Carolina Pen Co.


----------

